# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Cầu sông Hàn - Đà Nẵng - cầu quay nổi tiếng Việt Nam

## lehniemtin

Nói đến Đà Nẵng không thể không nhắc đến dòng sông Hàn thơ mộng và cầu Sông Hàn - cây cầu quay đầu tiên ở Việt Nam - niềm tự hào của người dân thành phố. Cầu Sông Hàn là biểu tượng cho sức sống mới, là khát vọng đi lên của thành phố được xây dựng bằng sự đóng góp của mọi người dân.


Dường như mọi vẻ đẹp nên thơ của đòng sông Hàn chỉ được bộc lộ một cách hoàn mỹ nhất trong không gian cầu Sông Hàn lộng gió và mát rượi. Cầu Sông Hàn không chỉ tạo thêm thuận lợi cho giao thông vận tải, du lịch, khơi dậy tiềm năng kinh tế của một vùng đất rộng lớn ở phía đông thành phố mà còn là một dấu ấn văn hoá của người Đà Nẵng hôm nay gửi lại muôn đời con cháu mai sau.


Năm 1998, một năm sau khi Đà Nẵng trở thành đô thị loại 1, một công trình mang tính bứt phá đã được xây dựng trên trục chính của đường Bạch Đằng, một công trình mà sau này chắc chắn sẽ có một chỗ đứng bền vững trong lịch sử phát triển của thành phố: cầu Sông Hàn.


Công trình cầu dây văng này có tổng vốn đầu tư hơn 100 tỉ đồng nhưng phải thi công trong 2 năm liên tục ngày đêm. Đến bây giờ vẫn chưa có công trình nào ở Việt Nam, với quy mô tương đương, lại kêu gọi được sự đóng góp tự nguyện của người dân thành phố cao như thế. Từ nguồn cảm hứng của cây cầu sau khi hoàn thành vào đầu năm 2000, đường Bạch Đằng được lột xác lần thứ hai trong cuộc đời dài hơn 3 thế kỷ.



Hiện thành phố đã có thêm vài cây cầu mới nữa bắc ngang sông Hàn. Sắp tới là cầu Thuận Phước bắc ngang cửa sông nhìn ra vịnh Đà Nẵng, được đánh giá như là cầu Mỹ Thuận thu nhỏ về mặt mỹ quan. Tuy nhiên sẽ không có cây cầu nào tạo được nhiều cảm xúc đối với người dân thành phố như những gì mà cầu Sông Hàn đã đem lại, kể cả sau này



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## thuty

Hình như 1h sáng nó mới quay để mấy cái tàu to nó đi qua thì phải. Đứng đợi nó quay muộn muộn thấy chả có ma nào như mình, sợ quá, té về cho lành  :cuoi:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nhìn hiện đại thế
Hi vọng HN tương lai cũng có 1 cái

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đúng là nơi lý tưởng đi dạo buổi tối
Công trình nghê thuật đẹp tuyệt vời

----------


## showluo

Công trình này đẹp thật
Không biết Vn có được mấy công kiến trúc đẹp như thế

----------


## leminhminh6869

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## thuypx1983

Cầu quay thú vị lắm, tối đến từng ánh đèn led chiếu lấp lánh

----------


## nguyetnt

cầu nè đẹp đấy

----------


## bemapdangyeuln

Đẹp miễn chê.

----------


## lunas2

bao giờ có cơ hội vào đà nẵng nhỉ... :cuoi:

----------


## Hunterist

Đây là cây cầu quay duy nhất ở VN đó ^^

----------


## Hunterist

tới ĐN di bạn ở đây nhiều cảnh đẹp lắm đó

----------

